#ubuntu-leadership 2011-10-10
<valorie> Cheesehead: done
<valorie> :-)
 * Cheesehead hugs valorie
<Cheesehead> Thank You!
 * valorie {{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}} Cheesehead back
<valorie> thanks for asking!
<valorie> OMG why did I volunteer to chair a meeting on Monday after the Mentor Summit?
<valorie> <--- insane in the membrane
<philipballew> ^ thats a pretty good song
<valorie> terrible song!
<valorie> earworm like nothing else.....
<Cheesehead> Mentor Summit?
<bkerensa> anyone know whats going on with loco.ubuntu.com
<bkerensa> =/
 * Cheesehead is continuing from a discussion started in #ubuntu-brainstorm
<Cheesehead> DarwinSurvivor: The link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLeadership/Projects#Skill_and_Trainer_List has all the signups so far.
<Cheesehead> I have a few prospects to approach for the others. I may wait until after the release rush has subsided.
<DarwinSurvivor> yeah, that will probably be kind of hectick
 * DarwinSurvivor spelled that wrond but doesn't car
 * DarwinSurvivor s/car/care :(
<Cheesehead> Of course, to everybody else reading, do feel free to volunteer for a session trainer, or be an assistant (and make the trainer's job easy)
<Cheesehead> In the past, I found having an assistant helps a lot.
<Cheesehead> The assistant can prompt with questions, remind the trainer, and tackle the sidebar distractions
<Cheesehead> Without an assistant, the trainer can turn iinto a lecturer just to fill the conversational void...and that's counterproductive.
<Cheesehead> I feel IRC is at it's best for facilitated discussion, not lecture.
 * Cheesehead gets off the soap box
<valorie> Mentor summit for GSoC mentors and admins
<valorie> I co-administered for KDE, and mentored in the winter one
<Cheesehead> valorie: As an experienced mentor, would you be interested in Trainer or Assistant on 'Better Montoring' ?
 * Cheesehead notes that anything you say in this forum may be used against you when the time comes for an IRC workshop.
<valorie> I had experience, but I'm not sure I'm "experienced" - my stuff was all online docs
<Cheesehead> Well, if I just get you for communication, I'm still happy.
<valorie> record-keeping -- I need to attend that one
<Cheesehead> It will be short - wikis make it sooo easy.
<Cheesehead> (The ones I do will be discussion - bring your gripes and problems)
<NRWlion> hi
<NRWlion> hey ejat
<ejat> hey
<NRWlion> how is your monday?
<ejat> a bit mess :)
<ejat> rushing to few branch office to renew passport
<ejat> their "system / ntwrk down"
<NRWlion> ejat: sounds bad ^^ but mine isnt better either
<ejat> :)
<ejat> NRWlion : going to UDS ?
<NRWlion> nope
<ejat> owh okie ..
<NRWlion> its too much
<YoBoY> crap I need to take a decision for that ¬_¬
<YoBoY> Hi :)
<NRWlion> YoBoY: hey what kind of decision?
<YoBoY> uds-p or not uds-p :)
<charlie-tca> akgraner: okay, I give up
<charlie-tca> I can do an openweek session on October 20, I guess, about "Xubuntu: what is it?"
 * charlie-tca notes he is flying to Las Vegas on October 16, and needs time to prepare, including getting a internet connection
<charlie-tca> akgraner: can you plug me into 16:00 October 20?
<akgraner> Hey all - just scheduled this session for open week - Volunteer Leadership -What does it take? - akgraner
<akgraner> charlie-tca, thank you for adding you session :-)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
 * charlie-tca shakes head in amazement. He was going to get away without doing a session this time...
<akgraner> Thanks for pointing that out as well - working on a new email template and will email others today
<charlie-tca> You are welcome again. I just assumed it was intended, I am afraid. More of the direction things have taken :(
 * charlie-tca does know what assume does, too.
<charlie-tca> Probably haven't done anything that dumb in 20 years now
<akgraner> no worries - I should have made it clearer and I feel bad that I didn't
 * bkerensa waves
<akgraner> bkerensa, hey!
<akgraner> did you get my email about an open week session
<akgraner> sorry for the delay in replying
<bkerensa> akgraner: Yeah.... I think it's best I not do a session... Facing a bit of burnout lately... Kind been going non-stop since June :P
<akgraner> bkerensa, no worries and I totally understand
<akgraner> :-)
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> Been putting my own personal life and projects to the side to the point I have work of epic levels to be done :P
<bkerensa> still so much stuff at the LoCo level to do as well and I'm trying to find volunteers to help lighten the load
<bkerensa> akgraner: I wasn't even able to put together my Ubuntu Membership application I have been so busy :P
<akgraner> bkerensa, yeah sometimes that happens - but it's good that you are seeing and dealing with it - balance is a but hard at times :-)
<akgraner> s/but/bit
<Cheesehead> akgraner: I suppose I could do a Brainstorm session for OpenWeek on Tue or Wed at 1700 UTC, if needed. Other times, unfortunately, won't work that week.
<akgraner> that would work...
<Cheesehead> "Ubuntu Brainstorm: Will your idea change the world?"
<akgraner> can you add it to the timetable wiki
<akgraner> do you need the link
<Cheesehead> I have the link. Will do.
<NRWlion> hey there
<Cheesehead> NRWlion: hey
<akgraner> thanks
<akgraner> NRWlion, hey! brb working on UWN
<NRWlion1> re
<NRWlion1> btw is there any agenda online to give input on before meeting? b/c i am not able to attend
<akgraner> no agenda yet
<akgraner> but I guess we can work on that this week
<akgraner> Cheesehead, Darkwing etc all ^^^
<Cheesehead> akgraner: Added my OpenWeek session to the wiki
<akgraner> Thank you!
<NRWlion1> btw Cheesehead: why dont we exchange testimonials?
<NRWlion1> :D we as the "new dreamteam" of leadership team
<NRWlion1> :D
<NRWlion1> btw. akgraner have you had a chance reading those logs i mailed you?
<Cheesehead> Meeting agenda (not yet built) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLeadership/Meetings#Current_Agenda_Items
<akgraner> Thank you
<akgraner> NRWlion1, glanced at them  - had company all weekend  - so I am just now getting caught up
<NRWlion1> no worries maam?
<Cheesehead> NRWlion1: Happy to exchange testimonials. I'll have yours within 72 hours (a few busy periods coming up)
<NRWlion1> Cheesehead: copy that ^^ will mail your to your adress when ready
<NRWlion1> are you fine with that?
<Cheesehead> NRWlion1: Seems like a great plan.
 * NRWlion1 is still waiting for his mentor s-fox to come online next to set everything 
<NRWlion1> Cheesehead: gotta go now ...
<NRWlion1> if you dont have your testimonial within the next 72hrs just drag me
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-10-11
<NRWlion> morning from germany ;)
<DarwinSurvivor> NRWlion: well, I guess 1am is "technically" morning... (Western Canada)
<NRWlion> DarwinSurvivor: for me it is morning after a very short night with 2 hrs sleep
<NRWlion> :SD
<NRWlion_> hey there!°
<charlie-tca> scheduled accessibility for OpenWeek; I will lead the session
<YoBoY> temporary site for release events in France is now online (a bit late ^^") http://ocelot.ubuntu-party.org/  who comes ? :D
